# At Last...



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, I finally winterized my trailer. I know I waited until way late in the season to do it and I paid for it. The weather just about killed me. It got all the way to 74* today. I had to take my shirt off. My beer got warm. It was a @$#$%$# let me tell you. But at least it got washed and waxed.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm glad things didn't freeze on you







and it's a real shame to had to drink warm beer









Bill.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

70+ degrees just kinda takes the feeling out of Christmas for me!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HA HA HA always a comedian around.







Mine is officially snowbound.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

h2oman,

Hate you had such rough weather to winterize!!







You would have been better served to have gone Camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a shame the you had such harsh weather to deal with









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Winterizing in California???????? Warm Beer - Mine is frozen









I have shovelled my driveway at least 6 times already; But it is going to Wonderful White Chritmas.

Thor


----------

